# vergilbt -> Graustufen



## ByeBye 115034 (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,
 ich habe einige vergilbte Fotos gescannt und möchte sie nun auf einem S/W-Drucker ausgeben.

 Daher habe ich nun folgende Fragen an alle netten, fähigen Leute:
 1. wie krieg ich das schnell mal mit wenigen Handgriffen für paar Demo-Bilder hin?
 2. nach welchen Suchbegriffen suche ich hier oder im Netz um ne genaue, detaillierte Anleitung zu bekommen?
 3. was muss ich über Farben, Drucker und Scanner wissen, um das näxte Problem selbst zu lösen?

 Ersteres ist ziemlich dringend. Falls die Frage schon beantwortet wurde, wäre zweiteres auch hilfreich, denn ich kenne mich nichtmal genügend mit dem Stoff aus, um erfolgreich zu googlen.

 Herzlichen Dank,
 Tashira


----------



## Boromir (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tashira,

über Bild--Anpassen--Farbton/Sättigung kannst du deine Bilder schnell in s/w umwandeln ( den Schieberegler für Sättigung ganz nach links ziehen). Oder Bild--Modus--Graustufen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## paccoo (30. Januar 2005)

hallo Tashira,

>ich habe einige vergilbte Fotos gescannt und möchte sie nun auf einem S/W-Drucker ausgeben.<
grundsätzlich kein problem aber ich brauche mehr infos. wie groß sind die bilder, was willst du mit den eingescannten bilder machen. nur probeausdrücke wird ja sicher nicht das eigentliche ziel sein. willst du sie dann ausdrucken (wie groß), nur am bildschirm betrachten, in einem fotolabor entwickeln lassen, auf einer webseite abspeichern oder willst du die bilder ausbessern?  hast du nur einen S/W drucker oder willst du mit einem farbtrucker S/W drucken?

>1. wie krieg ich das schnell mal mit wenigen Handgriffen für paar Demo-Bilder hin?<
was meinst du mit demo-bilder? also wenn du die bilder bereits eingescannst hast, dann brauchst du nur noch auf drucken klicken und schon läuft die sache.

2. nach welchen Suchbegriffen suche ich hier oder im Netz um ne genaue, detaillierte Anleitung zu bekommen?
Anleitung zu was? drucken, kochen, unterwasserschweißen   ... um genaue hilfe zu bekommen musst du deine fragen bitte genauer stellen.


3. was muss ich über Farben, Drucker und Scanner wissen, um das näxte Problem selbst zu lösen?
auch hier wieder: farben, drucker und scanner sind so große themen dass man eine docktorarbeit schreiben könnte. was genau willst du wissen? was für probleme könnten das sein? 

siehe:
http://www.mediaforum.ch/fachlexikon/fachbeitraege/richtigscannen.html
http://www.zdv.uni-mainz.de/586.html


also wenn du schnelle hilfe willst dann musst du ungedingt wissen, was genau du willst und je genau deine angaben sind desto mehr gezielte antworten wirst du erhalten. (egal ob im forum oder im netz).

Gruß Paccoo


----------



## ByeBye 115034 (30. Januar 2005)

Herzlichen Dank für die prompte Reaktion.

 @Boromir: mir kommt es so vor, als ob einfaches Entfernen der Farbe nicht zu einem echt wirkenden Schwarz-Weiß-Bild führt.

 @paccoo: Ich habe einen S/W-Drucker. Ich möchte die Bilder etwas ausbessern und dann ausdrucken. Ich habe festgestellt, dass einfache Nachbearbeitung am Bildschirm mehr "hermacht", daher werde ich, wenn alles gut klappt, gerne noch eine CD und/oder Webseite erstellen, aber letztere nur für den Privatgebrauch, daher sind Ladezeiten in dem Zusammenhang egal.

 Mit "Demo-Bildern" meinte ich Ausdrucke, die vielleicht noch nicht perfekt sind, aber schon das Zeug dazu haben, das ganze Projekt (mehrere Alben) lohnenswert erscheinen zu lassen.

 Die Fotos sind unterschiedlich alt, in unterschiedlicher Qualität aufgenommen und in unterschiedlich gutem Zustand. Ich würde mich etwas in die Materie einlesen um danach optimale Farb-/Sättigungs-/etc Einstellungen selbst vornehmen zu können. Dabei geht es mir vorwiegend um die Farbe. 

 Die beiden links von dir haben mir allerdings schon gleich mal meine ersten (Wieder-)Anfänger-Fehler im Bereich Auflösung gezeigt. Gut, das hab ich nun hoffentlich klar.

 Danke sehr!


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2005)

SW- Neben den Layern hast Du noch die Ansicht der einzelnen RGB-Farblayer. Klick die
mal einzeln an und kopier Dir die Schönste raus oder mische zwischen denen.

c´t  01/2005 http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/05/01/190/

mfg chmee


----------



## Boromir (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tashira,

du wolltest eine schnelle Antwort, genau die hast du von mir bekommen.
Wenn man nur die Sättigung auf 0 reduziert sieht das natürlich nicht berauschend aus.
Zur Probe soltte es aber reichen.
Es gibt hier zwei gute Videotutorials, such mal nach "Graustufen" dann wirst du fündig.
An sonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, je genauer die Fragestellungen um so besser die Antworten!
Auf den Bildern unten siehst du was bei Verwendung des Helligkeitskanals herauskommt.
Duplizierte HG Ebene und Verrechnungsmodus Multiplizieren, anschließend Deckkraft verringern.

Boromir


----------



## paccoo (30. Januar 2005)

>@Boromir: mir kommt es so vor, als ob einfaches Entfernen der Farbe nicht zu einem echt wirkenden Schwarz-Weiß-Bild führt.<

sehe dir mal die 2. videoworkshops an:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html



>@paccoo: Ich habe einen S/W-Drucker. Ich möchte die Bilder etwas ausbessern und dann ausdrucken. Ich habe festgestellt, dass einfache Nachbearbeitung am Bildschirm mehr "hermacht", daher werde ich, wenn alles gut klappt, gerne noch eine CD und/oder Webseite erstellen, aber letztere nur für den Privatgebrauch, daher sind Ladezeiten in dem Zusammenhang egal.<

gundsatzlich zum scannen: gehen wir mal von einem 10x15 bild aus. scanne dein bild als farbbild ein (RGB) mit einer auflösung von 300-400 dpi ein. stelle dein bild nach dem workshop (oben) auf S/W um und bessere dein bild aus.
siehe hier (leider englisch)
http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/retouch/xmas.htm
http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/restore/restore.htm


>Mit "Demo-Bildern" meinte ich Ausdrucke, die vielleicht noch nicht perfekt sind, aber schon das Zeug dazu haben, das ganze Projekt (mehrere Alben) lohnenswert erscheinen zu lassen.<
um deine ausdrucke richtig beurteilen zu können solltest du trotzdem den ausdruck auf fotopapier und besten druckereinstelllung einstellen.
ausdruck "entwurf und normalpapier" wird nicht viel über die qualität aussagen.

Gruß
Paccoo


----------

